# MIMB 2011 Calender %50 off thru Oct. 31st



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Just use CUSTSPOT50 code when ordering to get %50 off!!


http://www5.snapfish.com/snapfish/p...COBRAND_NAME=snapfish/otsc=SYE/otsi=SPBKlink/

Link to order should be bottom right.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

no linky?


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Hey John, it's telling me i can't use the code. I'm typing it in the coupon box, is that not right? Splain?!


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

2010Bruterider said:


> Hey John, it's telling me i can't use the code. I'm typing it in the coupon box, is that not right? Splain?!


I am having the same problem.. Can't get the discount... It keeps saying the I can't use the coupon with this order...


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

badazzbrute said:


> I am having the same problem.. Can't get the discount... It keeps saying the I can't use the coupon with this order...


 well ur in like 3 times so u need to pay full price and then buy me one :rockn:


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

nice calender mimb getting bigger and better every year


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

hmm, that's weird.... Maybe it's just for people who have an account with snapfish? Or do ya'll have a member account & it still wont let you use it?


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

I have an account...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

weird............ Oh well, sorry guys.  It must just be for the owner of the account (me). If anyone wants to paypal me the total, before tomorrow, I'll order you one at the discounted rate and have it shipped to you. Let me go order one to find out what the total will be.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I see what the problem is... it's only good for a 12x12 calender... the one I made is one size down


----------

